# Predator Camo



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I was just wondering what yall think about Predator Camo vs. the other brand out there, I work at Sportsmans warehouse in Fargo and have had alot of people ask about and I tell them that there lines are really good but they dont have alot of detail but in cover i think it would work good


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I use Predator Camo every time I go out bowhunting. I use Scentblocker underneath the suit.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I particularly like Predator Grey for late season tree stand hunting...


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Good stuff, dosen't black out at a distance like Mossy Oak.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Predator Camo and a solid scent regiman . :wink: 
I use to wear Mossy Oak but the deer told me I look like a gray blob! :beer:


----------

